# French Cruise liner in trouble..



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

French cruise liner 'Le Soleal' has had a spot of bother in Canal Kirke - on the way into Puerto Natales

http://en.mercopress.com/2018/11/15...th-222-passengers-rescued-by-the-chilean-navy


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Just been watching a do***entary o a sister ship. .Very interesting. On quest tv.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

No pilot?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Few days late but that is nothing new for me....

Yes she would have had a Chilean pilot.... third ship in trouble there in not many years...the other two were Navimag ferries... regular traders to Natales... one a total loss..


----------

